# Sonderaktion Echolot Lowrance X-135



## Regentaucher (1. Juli 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

für alle die wirklich professionell Schleppen wollen, haben wir jetzt ein außgewöhnliches gutes Angebot! 

*Echolot Lowrance X-135 * 






Tech. Daten:

· Tiefe bis 300 Meter 
· Spitzensendeleistung 4000 Watt 
· Geberwinkel 20° + 60° 
· Standardgeber 
· Frequenz 200 kHz 
· Auflösung 480 X 480 B.P. 
· Bildschirm diagonale 127 mm 
· Bildschirmbeleuchtung 
· Zoom 2 + 4 fach 
· Fischsymbol 4 Größen 
· Fischsichel 
· Graulinie 
· 16 Grautöne 
· Simulationsprogramm 
· Memoryfunktion 
· Temperatursensor serienmäßig 
· Geschwindigkeit optional 
· Tiefenanzeige in Meter 
· Menüführung Deutsch 
· Bedienungsanleitung Deutsch + Info Broschüre Tips + Tricks
· CE – Prüfzeichen 
· Garantie 24 Monate 
· Angler-Oase - Vollservice 

*Sonderaktion bis 15.07.05
X-135 Festmontage    statt Eur 439,95 - nur Eur 389,95
X-135 Portable "Spar" statt Eur 519,95 - nur Eur 439,95

zusätzlich im Angebot bis 15.07.05:
Echolot Lowrance X-52 Festmontage statt Eur 239,95 - jetzt nur Eur 189,95!!!*

Zu sehen gibts das alles hier: www.Angler-Oase.de

Solltet ihr zu dem Echolot eine telef. Einweisung oder sonstige Infos zu dem Echolot brauchen, wir rufen gern zurück

bis denne |wavey: 
Regentaucher


----------

